# what size hose's for aqua one aquis 1200



## hinch (28 Dec 2011)

I've just dug my old 7 footer out of storage ready to get it setup and I have 2x aqua one aquis 1200 external filters with it.  Only problem is I can't find the pipes or the manuals for them so I need some new clear pipe.

Anyone know what size pipe I need for starters internal/external I'm guessing 16/22 but not sure.

Where's the cheapest to buy a decent sized roll of the stuff.


----------



## Alastair (28 Dec 2011)

Yes mate they're 16/22 mm pipes and best place is eBay. You can get the non kinking hose for £1.75 a metre :0) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (28 Dec 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Yes mate they're 16/22 mm pipes and best place is eBay. You can get the non kinking hose for £1.75 a metre :0)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




LOL Thats more than the price of an Aqua One FILTER !!!!  Hehehe.... (just kidding)


----------



## hinch (28 Dec 2011)

good to know just finished cleaning the filters out they've been in storage like 2 years i think filthy 

its a shame I can't have this as a big planted tank as it'd be cool but unfortunately the type of fish going in it make short work of any plants in there


----------



## hinch (30 Dec 2011)

ok so filters cleaned up and new piping installed filled them up for a test run and all 4 bloody taps are leaking (2 on each filter)

Any suggestions for sealing tips I've attempted vaseline around the threads but it appears to be leaking from behind the threads


----------



## Antipofish (31 Dec 2011)

hinch said:
			
		

> ok so filters cleaned up and new piping installed filled them up for a test run and all 4 bloody taps are leaking (2 on each filter)
> 
> Any suggestions for sealing tips I've attempted vaseline around the threads but it appears to be leaking from behind the threads



If you can identify exactly where the leak is coming from thats a start.  What do you mean when you say "behind the threads" ?  Would PTFE tape help ?


----------



## hinch (31 Dec 2011)

the seal ring screw bit on the taps is for some reason I can't quite comprehend open behind the screw thread so you have the screw thread goes on and secures the taps to the connector fine that bits water tight but because its open behind the threads to where the actual tap fits inside the connector then it leaks.

you can see what I mean here its leaking/dripping from those little holes behind the thread which I assume is because the tap isn't sealing inside the connector correctly but I'm reluctant to put vaseline inside the actual connector to make the seal as apparently it is fish safe i'm not that trusting.


----------



## Antipofish (31 Dec 2011)

hinch said:
			
		

> the seal ring screw bit on the taps is for some reason I can't quite comprehend open behind the screw thread so you have the screw thread goes on and secures the taps to the connector fine that bits water tight but because its open behind the threads to where the actual tap fits inside the connector then it leaks.
> 
> you can see what I mean here its leaking/dripping from those little holes behind the thread which I assume is because the tap isn't sealing inside the connector correctly but I'm reluctant to put vaseline inside the actual connector to make the seal as apparently it is fish safe i'm not that trusting.




It is open because there should be no need for it to be enclosed    I have just refreshed my memory by looking at mine.  If you have the hosepipe over the connector properly then the cuff which screws up to tighten the connection and hold the pipe in place should do all that is necessary.  The "seal" is essentially created at the junction between the hose and the bulge in the tap connector.  All the cuff does is tighten up onto that to hold the hose in place.  Make sure your hose is about 1cm beyond the bulge in the tap connector, then tighten the cuff up over it.  You should only need to tighten it hand tight.  If you over tighten it you may break the tap.  Let us know how you get on. (And sorry if you have already done that, but I thought i would reiterate just in case).


----------



## hinch (31 Dec 2011)

fixed it the old rubber orings inside the connectors on the head had disintegrated having been sat for so long a 2 quid set of o-rings later and they're both sorted and leak free again now 

also wasn't leaking from pipe side it was leaking from head side but solved anyway now


----------



## Antipofish (1 Jan 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> fixed it the old rubber orings inside the connectors on the head had disintegrated having been sat for so long a 2 quid set of o-rings later and they're both sorted and leak free again now
> 
> also wasn't leaking from pipe side it was leaking from head side but solved anyway now



Ahh that makes all the difference.  Glad its sorted.  Now all you have to contend with is poor flow, LOL


----------



## hinch (1 Jan 2012)

haha they're fine for now can't really afford 2x fx5's just yet


----------



## Antipofish (1 Jan 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> haha they're fine for now can't really afford 2x fx5's just yet



Im only kidding   Needs must and if it gets the job done, who cares?


----------

